# When is a business license necessary?



## Ajay (Apr 23, 2008)

I know a lot of us at some point or another have gotten paid for a photo shoot, or in some cases are getting regular paid business for photo shoots.  

When does it become necessary to get a business license?  I've advertised on craigslist and I'm about to order some business cards because people have asked for them to hand out to their friends, family, etc...

At what point do you cross the line into a legitimate business?


----------



## Rhys (Apr 23, 2008)

You'd be better off with a business licence now. They're only $50 (in SC). 

The time to get a licence is probably as soon as you find you need to get liability insurance and equipment insurance.

Now that you're about to order business cards, you have crossed that line and are in business.


----------



## ssalulu (Apr 23, 2008)

I've wanted to know this too.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2008)

Any time you take money in exchange for a product or service...you  need a business license and you need to pay tax that money.


----------



## Sandspur (Apr 29, 2008)

You take $ for what you do.  you intend to keep doing this.

As far as the authorities are concerned, you're in business.

Get the license, pay the taxes ... go out and make more $.


----------



## astrostu (Apr 29, 2008)

I would agree with the above - if it's become a regular thing to the point where you're ordering business cards, you should get a business license.

You could also try calling the local chamber of commerce and see if they have specific guidelines that are used.


----------



## Bthornton (Apr 29, 2008)

If you collect money then you are in business and you need to get everything set up. 
Depending on where you live you need a DBA from the county, a Employer Identification Number from the IRS even if you do NOT have employees you need this. If your state has sales tax you also need a Sales Tax License. You will need to figure out if you are a LLC, Sole Prop, or a Corp. Most photographers are a Sole Prop. 
I have found even if your county does not require a DBA you might want to get one so it will be easier to open a company account at the bank.


----------

